# Northern NJ Fume Cigar Shop & Lounge Montclair 1/19/06



## caudio51 (Apr 25, 2005)

Fume Cigar Shop and Lounge
547 Bloomfield Ave.
Phone: 973-783-3863

Myself and some other will be there around 6 or so. They are open until 11pm. Shoot me a PM if you can make it.


----------

